# Detuning



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

HAs anyone ever removed the tune from their car? This may seem like a stupid question but with gas as expensive as it is, to avoid having to buy premium going back to the stock tune. After you stop laughing and saying you cheap so and so. What did the car run like without the tune? Don't say like it did before the tune, because I don't remember what that was like other than I did not like it. :question:


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Patman said:


> HAs anyone ever removed the tune from their car? This may seem like a stupid question but with gas as expensive as it is, to avoid having to buy premium going back to the stock tune. After you stop laughing and saying you cheap so and so. What did the car run like without the tune? Don't say like it did before the tune, because I don't remember what that was like other than I did not like it. :question:


Are you looking for information for your 1.8L specifically, or for both the 1.8L and 1.4L Turbo?


----------



## WICRUZE (Jul 12, 2012)

Just curious, what's $2 per fill up when the car tends to act and perform better?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I don't think removing the tune will help you save money. As for premium, 91 octane is what goes into both my Cruzen. The 1.8 likes it a lot better at altitude.


----------



## bubby2411 (Sep 3, 2011)

Switching to 87 will only save you around $2 each fill up why worry with it and have you car run like bad without the tune and on 87? Compared to running it with the tune and 93


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

_"...*starving* college students..."_ and _"...*unemployed* workpeople..." _certainly KNOW how that simple $2 difference _quickly _adds-up to "*real-dollar$*" eventually!


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

As I said it was a stupid question and I knew I would take "heat" for it but....... I thought I would ask. It would be for my 1.8(only problem I am one of a few that have the 1.8) I have thought about it, but never really considered actually doing it as I do not have the cable any more. No $2 is not going to break the bank but I always try to find ways to save money esp in gas but I ain't gonna do it! As AARCURA says:that simple $2 difference _quickly _adds-up to "*real-dollar$*" eventually! Thank goodness my wife's car takes regular unleaded. Her car gets worse gas mileage than mine but I use more as I am the primary driver.


----------



## WICRUZE (Jul 12, 2012)

I wasn't trying to bash your idea. I was just saying if you could get, for an example, 34mpg on 87 and 36mpg on 93 why not? The car struggles less depending on car load and driving style. More timing and less KR.


----------



## Beachernaut (Mar 27, 2012)

Not sure if that's the right answer or not. Another question is MPG tuned vs MPG untuned. I'm not familiar with the 1.8 tunes. Is there a MPG increase when tuned? If there is, this should also be taken into account.


----------



## Ccantrell56 (Apr 24, 2012)

Is yours a manual or automatic? I thought you could run the manual with the cruise switch turned on all the time and be in 'economy' mode. I assumed (maybe incorrectly) that you could use 87 octane in 'economy' mode.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

I can't speak for the 1.8L engine. the 1.4T with an Automatic transmission just has so much more driveability with the tune and the MPG increase is slight, which most likely offsets the cost.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

bubby2411 said:


> Switching to 87 will only save you around $2 each fill up why worry with it and have you car run like bad without the tune and on 87? Compared to running it with the tune and 93


That $2 USED to be the norm as it was a .10 jump between 87-89 and 89-91 but now, at least around here, there is about a .30 to .40 increase from 87 to 91. If gas went back down to $3.25 a gal. I would consider it but getting a fill-up every week does add up.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

^same here. The jump from mid to high grade is kinda ridiculous some places. 

I compromise and go with 89. The 1.4T seems perfectly happy with it; dunno about the 1.8. Worth a try. 

LS doesn't have a cruise control switch (honestly, why call a car a Cruze without flipping cruise control?!?)


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## WICRUZE (Jul 12, 2012)

I guess depends on the area. I use 93 that's in my area and use the same gas station with top tier fuel. It's always one of the best prices in the area or at least within $.05
from that station they are marked $.10 each level 87-89-93.
i use Gas Buddy on my phone if needed


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

WICRUZE said:


> I guess depends on the area. I use 93 that's in my area and use the same gas station with top tier fuel. It's always one of the best prices in the area or at least within $.05
> from that station they are marked $.10 each level 87-89-93.
> i use Gas Buddy on my phone if needed


Same here and I used gas buddy to find the lowest price Shell station. I am not going to remove the tune, I have vague nightmares of no power. Shell seems to be the odd one out on the prices tho They jump 10 cents 87 -89 then 14 cents more to 93 all others do the 10 cent increments. I can get 10 cents off per gal when I spend more than $100 at Kroger so I typically use that. My car for some reason seems to have more power with a full tank than when I am below 1/2. Fuel pump problem?


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

I detuned, and honestly, I can't say I've noticed a difference in either performance or economy. I suspect my driving style is simply too laid-back to really take advantage of it.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Really, **** I was deciding on pulling the trigger on a tune.


----------



## cruzers (Dec 13, 2010)

In Toronto, Canada,when using 91 octane,theirs a $7.00 difference when I fill up from 1/4 tank. It is .15 cent a litre or .60 cents a gallon more than regular 87 octane.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Mick said:


> Really, **** I was deciding on pulling the trigger on a tune.


There is nothing wrong with the tune. If you are really looking for more power from your engine the tune is the way to go but with a "cost"(premium fuel). You tried SRI or CAI yet.
I just get sick of trying to find reasonably priced premium gas(Shell or BP not really tried any thing else Speedway and Sunoco don't seem to run well) any more. Non premium is not really an option. I have tried 89 Octane but it seems to be missing something with the 89. I probably will not remove the tune since I would need to get another cable and I don't know if I want to suffer the loss of power.
That is why I asked if anyone else has done so. Don't let my decision affect you wanting a tune. I have had it since Nov of 2011 when gas was still under $3 now I am looking trying to stay under $4 for premium. Doesn't seem worth it for me.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Patman said:


> There is nothing wrong with the tune. If you are really looking for more power from your engine the tune is the way to go but with a "cost"(premium fuel). You tried SRI or CAI yet.
> I just get sick of trying to find reasonably priced premium gas(Shell or BP not really tried any thing else Speedway and Sunoco don't seem to run well) any more. Non premium is not really an option. I have tried 89 Octane but it seems to be missing something with the 89. I probably will not remove the tune since I would need to get another cable and I don't know if I want to suffer the loss of power.
> That is why I asked if anyone else has done so. Don't let my decision affect you wanting a tune. I have had it since Nov of 2011 when gas was still under $3 now I am looking trying to stay under $4 for premium. Doesn't seem worth it for me.


Did running 93 octane on the stock configuration ever make any bit of a difference, or you never tried? Just out of curiosity.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> Did running 93 octane on the stock configuration ever make any bit of a difference, or you never tried? Just out of curiosity.


Yes it seemed to give it a little more throttle response, it was not consistent. So then I went with the tune and it is always there.


----------

